# Accepted NUST Medical Students



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

sup people
nust has finalised all the selection lists and has sent out the admission letters to those selected for admission to ARMY MEDICAL COLLEGE rawalpindi through NUST


i think those of us who got thru shud join some community and discuss what we would be having to do next


----------



## ay2k (Aug 31, 2008)

well i got in as a nust cadet. I am awaiting further response.
Have received no letter after the provisional selection letter so far...


----------



## Faiha (Aug 10, 2008)

ooh thats a really good idea 
Why not discuss it here
I havent gotten any letter either 
Ive heard the disipline there is really strict, is that true :S


----------



## ay2k (Aug 31, 2008)

Well the environment is pretty strict no doubt as compared to other medical colleges. But its not a matter of life and death. I mean comeon can't you clip your nails regularly? It does get on your nerves however when you are fined 200 rs for unclipped nails 
I think AMC is really a hell hole for medical cadets. However for nust cadets not all the rules apply, or do they? Someone who is already in AMC can guide better b/c policies change with changing admin.


----------



## Faiha (Aug 10, 2008)

coolblue_one said:


> sup people
> nust has finalised all the selection lists and has sent out the admission letters to those selected for admission to ARMY MEDICAL COLLEGE rawalpindi through NUST
> 
> 
> i think those of us who got thru shud join some community and discuss what we would be having to do next


Wait arnt you going to shifa??



ay2k said:


> Well the environment is pretty strict no doubt as compared to other medical colleges. But its not a matter of life and death. I mean comeon can't you clip your nails regularly? It does get on your nerves however when you are fined 200 rs for unclipped nails
> I think AMC is really a hell hole for medical cadets. However for nust cadets not all the rules apply, or do they? Someone who is already in AMC can guide better b/c policies change with changing admin.


200 rupees for not clipping your nails are you effing kidding?? OMG thats actually funny 
oooh tell me some other strange yet lovalble facts about NUST
WHat about the dorms how are they
And hazing/ragging??
Are you nervous at all??#nerd


----------



## ay2k (Aug 31, 2008)

I have information that NCs would receive their calling letters sometime around 10th nov and classes would start 3-4 days later.
As for ragging, I was in contact with one of the senior NCs on orkut and she told me that ragging is no longer allowed in AMC but I can't say for sure. Day scholars are usually safe but the in living ultimately have to taste a bit of it.
And yes, Nust cadets get pay fines for rules impeachment. The example I gave is ofcourse an unconfirmed rumor, but what if its not? Usually the pay fines are for missing wards, missing classes etc.
I have heard that accomodation is pretty good. You have to share a room for first 2-3 months but then you get private cubicles. I have also heard all sorts of crazy stuff about mess rules but I don't know how much of those apply on us.


----------



## Faiha (Aug 10, 2008)

ay2k said:


> I have information that NCs would receive their calling letters sometime around 10th nov and classes would start 3-4 days later.
> As for ragging, I was in contact with one of the senior NCs on orkut and she told me that ragging is no longer allowed in AMC but I can't say for sure. Day scholars are usually safe but the in living ultimately have to taste a bit of it.
> And yes, Nust cadets get pay fines for rules impeachment. The example I gave is ofcourse an unconfirmed rumor, but what if its not? Usually the pay fines are for missing wards, missing classes etc.
> I have heard that accomodation is pretty good. You have to share a room for first 2-3 months but then you get private cubicles. I have also heard all sorts of crazy stuff about mess rules but I don't know how much of those apply on us.


Yeah I just found out today that classes could start in the begining of November !! Thats like in 2 more weeks!! Ragging not allowed pfffft i dont believe that plus im sure its all part of the college experience. So will you be staying in a dorm??


----------



## ay2k (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes, I am planning to stay up in hostel...


----------

